# "Champ" Saddlebred gelding; "killed by carelessness"



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

What a shame, poor Champ  Unfortunatly gone far too soon due to neglect, foolishness and ignorance - he is in a better place now with endless fields to gallop and graze. You were obviously very fond of Champ Snookey, I am so sorry for your loss - he sure looked like a sweetheart


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor baby! Some people just live in a state of denial and do not want to believe something is wrong with their horse until its too late. Judging from his condition, though, I'd say he's probably happier now...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry about Champ, but has anything been done to address the neglect so that this doesn't happen to other horses? Sure sounds like a case that needs reporting if I ever heard one. He was not killed by carelessness, this was much worse than that.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes. I've called the humane society, as well as TONS of other people. They say that when they go out there, everything is up-to-par, which is bullcrap. All their horses are skinny and go out on gravel trails without shoes, some even with limps. The Humane Society and the stable are both owned by Metro, so I think they're just turning their heads to save money. :/


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

Take your own photos or vids if you are able to and keep on pressing till something is done because that is **** disgusting...I would not let that lie...

Rest in peace champ...you deserved better..x


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

What a sad face  How horrible...poor sweet guy...may he find peace


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

Some ppl have no business going near a horse or any other animal!! 
Champ---I hope you have found pease on the other side of the rainbow bridge...you deserve it


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Here are some more I found of him. He had an amazing personality; I almost bought him for myself just to retire and make a pet out of, but it was too late by the time I had the money


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That poor baby!!! I think I am going to cry. 

If there is a horsey heaven, he is there. Solely by the stupidity of people. I hope the people who made hime work in such conditions burn.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

that made me sick, it's so sad to see what people do out of their own selfishness.. poor champ :/


----------

